# What’s this ?



## Darrenp (26 Nov 2020)

I bought a few bits of a local guy and he asked me if I had any idea what this is for ?
I haven’t got a clue !!!


----------



## Lons (27 Nov 2020)

Total guess Daren but possibly (or not), a puller for taking dents out of car bodywork, does the end snap back towards you when you squeeze the trigger?


----------



## stuartpaul (27 Nov 2020)

Looks to me like an attachment for a tile cutter that lets you cut circles for pipes etc.


----------



## Darrenp (27 Nov 2020)

The fellas dad done a lot of picture framing if that helps ???


----------



## Jamesc (27 Nov 2020)

+1 for tile hole cutter. I am sure I had one many moons ago which came with a tile cutter. I seem to recal it fell into the chocolate radiator category. Hence why I don't have it any more


----------



## JonG (9 Jan 2021)

I’m with JamesC for hole cutter.


----------

